# Hand colored portrait



## terri (Feb 14, 2008)

I haven't posted anything in months, you guys are making me feel guilty! 

Here's a new one: a friend of mine, late at night, only lighting from under a floor lamp!

Tara:







Since the harsh lighting created distinct hard lines, I opted for a two bath development here - 1.5 min in Selectol Soft and 1 minute in Dektol, after exposing Kentmere Fineprint semi matte at Grade 2. This is my new handcoloring paper - great stuff. Photo oils and oil pencils used.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Viperjet (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow, that's pretty neat.  I've never seen anything like it (in a good way).


----------



## Arch (Feb 14, 2008)

nicely balanced, great technique! :thumbup:


----------



## vandecarr (Feb 15, 2008)

This looks great...nice job.

Mike


----------



## terri (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## windrivermaiden (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm so NOT good at hand coloring so this really impresses me. I like the hair the best.


----------



## Bill LaMorris (Feb 20, 2008)

It is nice to see artists involved in these older processes. There are very few doing this kind of work. Great job!! Bill


----------



## terri (Feb 21, 2008)

These older processes are what I live for.  Thanks so much for the kind words, Bill.


----------

